# Java Datei ohne Netbeans ausführen



## paule7 (14. Nov 2011)

Hallo, 
ich möchte gern eine Java Datei öffnen ohne dazu Netbeans starten zu müssen.
Funktioniert das?


----------



## faetzminator (14. Nov 2011)

Den Sourcecode? Einfach in einem beliebigen Editor öffnen.
Das lauffähige Jar? In Eclipse kann man das exportieren, aber afaik wird in Netbeans immer irgendwo ein Jar erzeugt. Hast du einen Ordner [c]dist[/c] o.ä. in deinem Projekt? Dort drin müsste dann das lauffähige Jar sein.


----------



## ARadauer (14. Nov 2011)

Eine Java Datei ist eine normale Textdatei. Die kannst du mit dem Windows Editor öffnen.


----------



## Gast2 (14. Nov 2011)

Klar, Netbeans ist auch nur nen Texteditor mit ein paar Zusatzfeatures.
Öffnen kannst du die Datei mit jedem beliebigen Texteditor.


----------



## paule7 (15. Nov 2011)

Ok, vielen Dank erstmal. Ich meine die Datei ausführen (wie wenn man in Netbeans auf den Play Button drückt), also direkt starten?


----------



## faetzminator (15. Nov 2011)

Wie ich bereits geschrieben habe:


faetzminator hat gesagt.:


> Das lauffähige Jar? In Eclipse kann man das exportieren, aber afaik wird in Netbeans immer irgendwo ein Jar erzeugt. Hast du einen Ordner [c]dist[/c] o.ä. in deinem Projekt? Dort drin müsste dann das lauffähige Jar sein.


----------



## Gast2 (15. Nov 2011)

Eine Java Datei kann man gar nicht ausführen. Das geht nur mit der kompilierten class Datei. 

Wenn du wissen willst wie das geht Google mal nach Java ist auch eine Insel und les das Kapitel über die Ausführung von java Progammen.


----------



## L-ectron-X (16. Nov 2011)

@paule
Du klickst auf dieses Symbol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, gehst danach in deinen Projekt-Ordner.
Dort findest du ein Verzeichnis *dist*, in welchem deine erzeugte ausführbare Jar-Datei liegt.


----------

